# Emma in a couple of shops



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Good work on the down stays Emma. Jess loves to go shopping but we are limited to hardware stores and pet stores here. Oh, and Hubby has taken him to the barbershop.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good girl Emma, she really is a beauty.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Good girl! I can't get over being able to take her to those two stores! I haven't had the nerve to try myself. I guess I should call and see if I could, but Mr. Noah needs a bit more self control! LOL


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Emma is a great ambassador for all of us. She looks adorable.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Good work on the down stays Emma. Jess loves to go shopping but we are limited to hardware stores and pet stores here. Oh, and Hubby has taken him to the barbershop.


Thank you! I had no idea that I could take her to these places. I recently found out that even some Macy's stores allow dogs.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Good girl Emma, she really is a beauty.


Thank you! She's a bit chubby right now.  Could stand to lose about five pounds. Max is finally at a weight I like buy now I'm fighting Emma getting pudgy.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

rabernet said:


> Good girl! I can't get over being able to take her to those two stores! I haven't had the nerve to try myself. I guess I should call and see if I could, but Mr. Noah needs a bit more self control! LOL


Try it! It's a lot of fun. Choose a Best Buy near you and just ask the greeter by the door. Then do a walk through. Take the best tidbits possible and click click click when he's right you....once the store people see what you're doing you'll develop trust and the ice will be broken. Then try the next shop. Hint.... Try locations with Petsmart or Petco near, where they have regular puppy classes or regular training.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

goldy1 said:


> Emma is a great ambassador for all of us. She looks adorable.


Thank you! People seem to gravitate to goldens, so it's easy to train her on polite greetings. Everybody walks away with a positive experience. 

Next weekend will be Eddie Bauer, Banana Republic, and Levi's.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Good for you. Not only is pretty Emma brushing up on her skills, but she's a wonderful ambassador for dogs being allowed in places you wouldn't expect them to be


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Lilliam said:


> People seem to gravitate to goldens, so it's easy to train her on polite greetings. Everybody walks away with a positive experience.


You are lucky. Casper seems to attract squealing teenage girls and that is not good for polite greetings!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

She's such an adult dog now! I remember when she was a little pup. She looks so well trained already and she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

quilter said:


> You are lucky. Casper seems to attract squealing teenage girls and that is not good for polite greetings!


Well, it's no wonder....he's a rock star!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Finn's Fan said:


> Good for you. Not only is pretty Emma brushing up on her skills, but she's a wonderful ambassador for dogs being allowed in places you wouldn't expect them to be


Thank you! 
I've got a friend in Liverpool who travels all over Britain for his work and one of the places where he goes has a small hotel with a small pub where guests dogs are allowed. Even has a water bowl under a spigot, just for the dogs. It helps that the resident Brittany is a total charmer. 
I wish we had more dog friendly beaches and lakes. I keep wanting to take my guys to a nice dog beach and I found one, but it's tiny. Wish there were more choices. But then again, you hear of so many aggressive dogs that I'm afraid sometimes.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

quilter said:


> You are lucky. Casper seems to attract squealing teenage girls and that is not good for polite greetings!


Oh that's too bad. 
The vast majority of people we meet are very aware that I'm training Emma. I stay focused on her and carry the treat bag clipped on my beltband so people immediately know we're working. Parents always ask if their kids can meet her. And I'm surprised how well informed kids are to ask for permission to pet her. 
I guess I'm lucky. Or I put out a "we're working" unfriendly vibe!!!! [emoji12]


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Daisy123 said:


> She's such an adult dog now! I remember when she was a little pup. She looks so well trained already and she is absolutely beautiful!


Thank you! Yeah she's all grown up and she's turning into a real golden, calmer than when she was a tiny little thing. 
She is very well socialised, I try to take her to as many places as I can. Even when I go get my car serviced![emoji3]


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Of the two, Max is the master of down stay at a little longer distance though.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

She is really beautiful!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you! She's incredibly sweet. And much calmer![emoji23]


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Calmer you say? I'm envious! 

She is gorgeous, love that you are getting her out and about all those places! Go Emma!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Lilliam said:


> I wish we had more dog friendly beaches and lakes. I keep wanting to take my guys to a nice dog beach and I found one, but it's tiny. Wish there were more choices. .


We have room for you at our dog beach!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh wow LOOK at how gorgeous that beach is!!!!! Enjoy it for Billy, Max, and Emma please❤❤❤❤


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Rilelen said:


> Calmer you say? I'm envious!
> 
> She is gorgeous, love that you are getting her out and about all those places! Go Emma!!!



Thank you! OMG she's like a different dog after her first season. She's still super curious about everything but she's much calmer. Not as calm as Max but getting there. 
Has Abby settled after her season?


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh goodness gracious no! Abby's definitely become much cuddlier, more snuggly, and has a lot more self-control. But her overall energy level is still super high - we actually started agility about six weeks ago, which has been great for her as a productive outlet for all that energy. Left to her own devices (if I don't direct her to another obstacle), she'll zoom back and forth through the tunnel literally nonstop. One of the other students last week asked us, "Does she ever have an off-switch?" On occasion. 

Wouldn't trade her for the world, but I admit I'm envious of Ms. Emma's calmness!


----------

